# I guess I should let you guys know....



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

that we got a baby



Intros with Gypsy went better than expected and now my 2 have a baby brother!

I had no plans of getting a puppy. I was on a waiting list for 2016 and the breeder had a male left, she asked if I wanted him and I was like...."UMM YEAH". Not really though. I thought long and hard about it for a couple days and then said yes. After that I had mini panic attacks for a day or 2 because I realized that I was going to be picking up a puppy IN ONE WEEK. WHAT AM I DOING!?

I'm SO happy. He's amazing. Like seriously....amazing. So far he has been 100x easier than Ryker. I'm sure this is the calm before the storm, but I feel ready and excited for the challenges that he will bring.

Anyways. Introducing, Panzer the Beauceron


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww look at him so cute. 

I see those double dews.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Congrats, he's adorable!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Aww look at him so cute.
> 
> I see those double dews.





Kuma'sMom said:


> Congrats, he's adorable!


Thank you! Some people think they're weird, but I love the double dews .


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

omg aheeeeeeeee! Congratulations!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

sassafras said:


> omg aheeeeeeeee! Congratulations!


Thank you. He claimed underneath the coffee table as his spot. We introduced Gypsy while she was wearing a muzzle and at first she acted pretty rabid and I was afraid it wasn't going to work, but after she realized that she could sniff him she settled down. Then after a while we took her muzzle off and she's actually very sweet and gentle with him. 

He hasn't cried once in his crate. He's so calm and smart. He's stuck to us like glue and won't let us out of his sight, I don't think I will need to worry about recall with him at all, but he's still a baby so that could change. The breeder wants me to show him, but I'm not sure if I want to put the time and effort into it yet.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I was super surprised to see this news.. and this BREED. I've only met one.. but he was soo lovely. Panzer is SO stinkin cute. 

Congrats! I'm sure he is going to be an awesome dog and you're going to have to tell us all about the breed! 

Also.. I vote show him! It will be fun to give it a try!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh my goodness he's adorable!! Congratulations!

Beaucerons are up there as one of my favorite breeds, so it's going to be awesome to watch him grow up on here!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone! His great uncle is Gideon the top beauceron in the US so he definitely has show potential. We'll see. I've only met another beauceron once before as well so its going to be fun to experience the bred. Also he's really great at redirecting to toys when he gets mouthy...something that didn't work with Ryker! I've heard they can be wild as adolescents though. Also socialization is a top priority right now. He was scared of our neighbors pugs at first but after a couple minutes he was chasing them.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I second the vote for showing him, lol.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

OH MY !!!!! Love love love...  congratulations...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Thanks everyone! His great uncle is Gideon the top beauceron in the US so he definitely has show potential. We'll see. I've only met another beauceron once before as well so its going to be fun to experience the bred. Also he's really great at redirecting to toys when he gets mouthy...something that didn't work with Ryker! I've heard they can be wild as adolescents though. Also socialization is a top priority right now. He was scared of our neighbors pugs at first but after a couple minutes he was chasing them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


I know of Gideon. He is out with Tony on the west coast. Tony used to show a very nice male weim a few years ago. Gideon is gorgeous.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Everyone's always getting PUPPIES! I need a newbie in my life!!

He's adorable  I'm so interested to hear more about the breed and why you chose it!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Panzer will also be on the large side of the standard like Gideon is. He's going to be a behemoth haha

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

First dibs on being the godmother! Seriously 

Love this breed. Maybe when numbers get better will get one. Crossed fingers

For now I will be a stalker of your posts. Please do not get an order of protection against me. 

Love him.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Eenypup said:


> Everyone's always getting PUPPIES! I need a newbie in my life!!
> 
> He's adorable  I'm so interested to hear more about the breed and why you chose it!


Really I've just always been infatuated with them. They are so beautiful and stoic looking. After talking to the breeder and other owners I felt that I would enjoy the temperments and that they would fit with my lifestyle. Active, biddable, intellgent, aloof, and maybe a little stubborn; )

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh, how incredible. Congratulations! He is adorable!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats! He's super cute


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh wow, this is a surprise! Congratulations! Can't wait to hear more about him and watch him grow.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gypsy is being a good mom. 


Panzer went to work with SO today for a couple hours so he could experience some new things. Ryker is being a brat about his toys, but I'm teaching him to take turns and leaving the toys up for the most part unless I'm playing with one of them. I have to redo Panzer's ears because they're a mess right now from rolling in dirt and playing. Hoping to get some better pictures outside, but I think it's going to be rainy and gloomy for a while.

He can hold his pee/poop for 4+ hours already. I keep bringing him out, but he just doesn't need to go. He's 10 weeks old right now. We will be starting puppy class 2nd week of September.

He also doesn't seem very interested in playing with Gypsy or Ryker. He hasn't tried to bite either of them once. He will sometimes follow them, but keeps his distance and isn't a pester to either of them, which I'm glad about because I don't think Gypsy would stick up for herself.


----------



## Jvcomp (Jul 15, 2015)

Some big paws on that handsome guy! I love puppies and all the work that goes along with them


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Awwww, he's adorable. LOVE those giant feet! Can't wait to see photos of him as he grows up!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Congratulations!! He is adorable!!


----------



## Nissa M (Nov 3, 2014)

Congrats!! He's charming


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks! He's just the easiest puppy ever. It doesn't even feel like I have a puppy. I was expecting him to be harder than this.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Thanks! He's just the easiest puppy ever. It doesn't even feel like I have a puppy. I was expecting him to be harder than this.


lol lol you have two Hounds .... everything else (IS) easier      lol...


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

PatriciafromCO said:


> lol lol you have two Hounds .... everything else (IS) easier      lol...


Haha so true


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Congratulations!! He's so gorgeous. 
Look forward to LOTS of pictures.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wet Beards said:


> Congratulations!! He's so gorgeous.
> Look forward to LOTS of pictures.


Don't worry there will be!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> Don't worry there will be!


Awesome  Can't wait to watch him turn into a large, gorgeous dog!

If I ever decide Danes aren't the breed for me, I think a Beauceron would be my next step, so I look forward to hearing about your experiences with him!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow!! You sure are ambitious  Congrats!! Can't wait to see more of that cutie-pie! Glad to hear the Reds are behaving themselves 

ETA: Are double-dews common in the breed? I Googled them (just to see more  ) and there appear to be a lot w/double-dews. Would they have to be removed to show them or is it allowed? (just some silly thoughts I was wondering about)


----------



## Shep (May 16, 2013)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow congratulations! I'm glad to hear Gypsy is doing well with him


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Little bear


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> Little bear


aaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.......................soooooooooo sweet and innocent!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> aaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.......................soooooooooo sweet and innocent!


Hehe I know right? He's seriously the sweetest puppy ever.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Are the ears not wrapped 24/7? Sorry, completely clueless about how that works!!

ETA: Oops just saw that you have to redo them! Nevermind then


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

So so adorable! Makes me wish mine was that little again.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Eenypup said:


> Are the ears not wrapped 24/7? Sorry, completely clueless about how that works!!
> 
> ETA: Oops just saw that you have to redo them! Nevermind then


Yeah I had to take them off because they were dirty and messed up. Cleaning them and airing them out for a bit before re taping


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

WHAT. I am freaking out right now! What a gorgeous pup! Second/third/fourthing others... Can't wait to watch him grow! Congratulations


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Canyx said:


> WHAT. I am freaking out right now! What a gorgeous pup! Second/third/fourthing others... Can't wait to watch him grow! Congratulations


  It's okay I'm pretty surprised too. I'm going to have to commission you to do a Panzer drawing next!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BellaPup said:


> Wow!! You sure are ambitious  Congrats!! Can't wait to see more of that cutie-pie! Glad to hear the Reds are behaving themselves
> 
> ETA: Are double-dews common in the breed? I Googled them (just to see more  ) and there appear to be a lot w/double-dews. Would they have to be removed to show them or is it allowed? (just some silly thoughts I was wondering about)


The breed always has double dews. It is a DQ for them to not have them on the rear.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my god I am so jealous right now!!! A Beauce is on the same level as a Great Dane for me - on the "I MUST OWN THIS DOG OR I WILL NEVER DIE HAPPY" list. I am SO excited to watch him grow and see what you have to say about him!!! Congrats on such a cute little pup!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Oh my god I am so jealous right now!!! A Beauce is on the same level as a Great Dane for me - on the "I MUST OWN THIS DOG OR I WILL NEVER DIE HAPPY" list. I am SO excited to watch him grow and see what you have to say about him!!! Congrats on such a cute little pup!


He is really an incredible puppy. SO EASY. He's so chill and well behaved. He loves people, but won't go over to them unless they call him. There were dogs walking around at the vets, but he totally ignored them and laid down right at my feet. I don't even need a leash with him. He goes through energy spurts during the day and chases the hounds around and gets a little mouthy if I put my hands near him, but redirects right away on a toy. He's happy to entertain himself and just chew on something while I'm busy. I read that beauceron's were a mouthy breed, but he is so much less mouthy than Ryker was. It could change once he becomes a teenager, but I hope not!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Only saw this now... CONGRATS!!! And yes, wow what a surprise on the breed!! Panzer is a cutie


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Only saw this now... CONGRATS!!! And yes, wow what a surprise on the breed!! Panzer is a cutie


Thanks 

Here's a video. It's so cute, Gypsy tries to play with him even though she doesn't really know how. And then there's Ryker who just likes yelling....


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Here's a video. It's so cute, Gypsy tries to play with him even though she doesn't really know how. And then there's Ryker who just likes yelling....


Aahahahahah I love Ryker running in last minute to yell back at Panzer lol!!

How cute


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Aahahahahah I love Ryker running in last minute to yell back at Panzer lol!!
> 
> How cute


Haha yeah he's been doing more yelling than usual since we brought Panzer home. He's getting better at sharing though and likes being chased around.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Here's a video. It's so cute, Gypsy tries to play with him even though she doesn't really know how. And then there's Ryker who just likes yelling....


OMG...that is awesome!!! I wonder if Panzer will learn The Hound Howl...heeheeheehee!



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> The breed always has double dews. It is a DQ for them to not have them on the rear.


Oh, wow - would not have expected that! Pretty neat Thanks for the learnin'


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Here's a video. It's so cute, Gypsy tries to play with him even though she doesn't really know how. And then there's Ryker who just likes yelling....


That is so cute, Panzer is adorable and Ryker cracked me up, LOL! I LOVE that dog bed by the way! And I had no idea Beaucerons were a cropped breed! Learn something new everyday!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kuma'sMom said:


> That is so cute, Panzer is adorable and Ryker cracked me up, LOL! I LOVE that dog bed by the way! And I had no idea Beaucerons were a cropped breed! Learn something new everyday!


Thanks! They can be shown cropped or natural. I actually would have preferred for natural, but the breeder was planning on keeping him so he was already cropped. She ended up keeping a female instead.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm going to be following you very closely Jade - I'm already comparing Panzer's puppyness to Sterling's to see if I'd be able to handle a Beauceron pup!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Omg! You got a beaceron! I'm so excited for you guys!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Omg! You got a beaceron! I'm so excited for you guys!


Thank you! He's really awesome and fun. Ryker and Gypsy are both much better with him than I anticipated. I was expecting to feel very overwhelmed when i brought him home, but I haven't had any second thoughts at all.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Gypsy... so adorably awkward in that video. <3

I'm gonna ask you a question about taking care of the ears and I promise it is not any kind of commentary about cropping but I am curious. Do the ears spend some time posted and some time unposted during the day? Or did you happen to just take some video in between changing the posting?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

sassafras said:


> Gypsy... so adorably awkward in that video. <3
> 
> I'm gonna ask you a question about taking care of the ears and I promise it is not any kind of commentary about cropping but I am curious. Do the ears spend some time posted and some time unposted during the day? Or did you happen to just take some video in between changing the posting?


No they should be posted all the time. I had to take them down yesterday because the tape was peeling off. I tried to repost them myself yesterday after I took the tape off and they wouldn't stay so I called around today and actually found a doberman breeder down the street from my mom's house who offered to repost them for me for free. She was super nice about it and said I could go back anytime for help. We saw the vet today and she said the lower edges of his ears are healing a little slow so I made sure not to cover that area and I have been putting neosporin on them so hopefully he won't develop and infection. he's also on antibiotics for them as well.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

love the video.... Gypsy too cute for wanting to play and Ryker playing the level headed role, everyone behave stance lol ...


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Ohmygod, ohmygod, ohmygod!!! He's beautiful!! I am going to have to live vicariously through your pictures until I can get one of my own!!! Which breeder did you get him from?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

jade5280 said:


> No they should be posted all the time. I had to take them down yesterday because the tape was peeling off. I tried to repost them myself yesterday after I took the tape off and they wouldn't stay so I called around today and actually found a doberman breeder down the street from my mom's house who offered to repost them for me for free. She was super nice about it and said I could go back anytime for help. We saw the vet today and she said the lower edges of his ears are healing a little slow so I made sure not to cover that area and I have been putting neosporin on them so hopefully he won't develop and infection. he's also on antibiotics for them as well.


Thanks! (tooshort)


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

OH WOW! You got a new puppy! HUGE congratulations to you! He's absolutely beautiful, and I'm happy to hear he's settling in well with your cinnamon rolls.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

PatriciafromCO said:


> love the video.... Gypsy too cute for wanting to play and Ryker playing the level headed role, everyone behave stance lol ...






GoGoGypsy said:


> OH WOW! You got a new puppy! HUGE congratulations to you! He's absolutely beautiful, and I'm happy to hear he's settling in well with your cinnamon rolls.


Thanks guys!



Sandakat said:


> Ohmygod, ohmygod, ohmygod!!! He's beautiful!! I am going to have to live vicariously through your pictures until I can get one of my own!!! Which breeder did you get him from?


Hehe. I got him from Beaucerons De La Valle Katahdin in Maine


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Ohmygod!!! Can't believe I just found this!!!! I'm late to the party but I'm so super duper excited for you!!!!! I'm also jealous, a beauceron is one of the breeds on my list too. I think that may be the next breed for me (or a Dogo, really going to depend on where I am at the time but I love the Harlequin Beacerons and I love herding breeds). Panzer is just too cute. I can't wait to see more pictures of him.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Aww congrats!!! I'm so excited for you!

I know Gideon and love him, he's an exuberantly fun dog and his owner is an incredibly lovely lady. I've met him a couple times, first time was when he was an adolescent and still being owner handled (before he even had his CH title, I believe, though he already had 3 majors under his belt). Met him again earlier this year and he's handsome as ever. 



















I've met a few of his kids, too


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Remaru said:


> Ohmygod!!! Can't believe I just found this!!!! I'm late to the party but I'm so super duper excited for you!!!!! I'm also jealous, a beauceron is one of the breeds on my list too. I think that may be the next breed for me (or a Dogo, really going to depend on where I am at the time but I love the Harlequin Beacerons and I love herding breeds). Panzer is just too cute. I can't wait to see more pictures of him.


I'm definitely going to keep everyone updated as he grows! I'm sure I will encounter challenges with him, but Ryker and Gypsy have already put me through the ringer 10x over so I think I will be okay. If his temperament now is any preview of what he will be like I think he's going to be an excellent dog.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Equinox said:


> Aww congrats!!! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> I know Gideon and love him, he's an exuberantly fun dog and his owner is an incredibly lovely lady. I've met him a couple times, first time was when he was an adolescent and still being owner handled (before he even had his CH title, I believe, though he already had 3 majors under his belt). Met him again earlier this year and he's handsome as ever.
> 
> ...


Wow very cool! Unfortunately I've never met Gideon. Hopefully I can meet him someday. He's gorgeous. If Panzer looks half as nice as he does I'll be happy!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

That video was so cute!! I am literally stalking this thread for new pictures 24/7!

Panzer is seriously driving my puppy fever up the wall... I am so looking forward to watching him grow and hearing your firsthand experiences with the breed. I've dealt with a ton, and continue to do so, with Duke and feel like I could handle a Beauceron, but the thought of actually owning one is super intimidating haha


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I know with the Dobermans that are cropped, they usually have to be posted till past the teething and with the long show crops, even longer than that. With your breed having a shorter crop, how long do you have to post them for? I did not get Kris, my Doberman, cropped as I like them just as well with their natural ears and did not want to go through all the posting, plus there was nobody nearby that does cropping anyway. I know uncropped they would not do much in a show ring but as I spayed her and just want to do Agility and Obedience with her it is no problem with her natural ears.


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

He's adorable! I've admired the Beaucerons ever since I realized they were a real breed (I had seen what I thought was an odd looking merle German Shepherd, and when I mentioned it on another forum, they told me it was probably a Beauceron). But, I didn't do research on them beyond, 'hey, they really are a breed, cool!' *admires all the google search images*. I thought their temperaments and energy level was similar to German Shepherds, but is Panzer's laid back temperament/energy level typical of the breed? If so, I might have to rethink not adding them to my want-to-own-someday list.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Never heard of them to be honest but they are super cute and so is your new puppy  congrats, I'm really excited to see him grow


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kyllobernese said:


> I know with the Dobermans that are cropped, they usually have to be posted till past the teething and with the long show crops, even longer than that. With your breed having a shorter crop, how long do you have to post them for? I did not get Kris, my Doberman, cropped as I like them just as well with their natural ears and did not want to go through all the posting, plus there was nobody nearby that does cropping anyway. I know uncropped they would not do much in a show ring but as I spayed her and just want to do Agility and Obedience with her it is no problem with her natural ears.


They don't need to be posted as long as a Doberman because of the shorter crop. She said sometimes they will stand on their own in just a few weeks, but I'm going to play it safe and keep them posted until after teething.




mudypony said:


> That video was so cute!! I am literally stalking this thread for new pictures 24/7!
> 
> Panzer is seriously driving my puppy fever up the wall... I am so looking forward to watching him grow and hearing your firsthand experiences with the breed. I've dealt with a ton, and continue to do so, with Duke and feel like I could handle a Beauceron, but the thought of actually owning one is super intimidating haha


 




Na-Tasha said:


> He's adorable! I've admired the Beaucerons ever since I realized they were a real breed (I had seen what I thought was an odd looking merle German Shepherd, and when I mentioned it on another forum, they told me it was probably a Beauceron). But, I didn't do research on them beyond, 'hey, they really are a breed, cool!' *admires all the google search images*. I thought their temperaments and energy level was similar to German Shepherds, but is Panzer's laid back temperament/energy level typical of the breed? If so, I might have to rethink not adding them to my want-to-own-someday list.


From the people I've talked to his temperament is not always typical. Depending on lines, many are higher drive and energy similar to a working GSD. It seems that most of the puppies from our breeder have similar dispositions and aren't as high drive as some other lines. They can also be very destructive if under exercised. 



kcomstoc said:


> Never heard of them to be honest but they are super cute and so is your new puppy  congrats, I'm really excited to see him grow


Thank you!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm so jealous.  If I could just afford a house, I could actually seriously look into awesome breeds like this. <waaah!!> 

So excited for you, though! You absolutely deserve an easier pup! :becky:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> I'm so jealous.  If I could just afford a house, I could actually seriously look into awesome breeds like this. <waaah!!>
> 
> So excited for you, though! You absolutely deserve an easier pup! :becky:


Thank you! I think so too. I have been pleasantly surprised by him.

Something that I hadn't thought about before about ears posting is they can't get wet. It was down pouring all day yesterday and I had to tape a sandwich over his ears to bring him to potty.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> Thank you! I think so too. I have been pleasantly surprised by him.
> 
> Something that I hadn't thought about before about ears posting is they can't get wet. It was down pouring all day yesterday and I *had to tape a sandwich over his ears to bring him to potty*.


I think there's a word missing but that just makes me LAUGH!! He's a pure "bread" puppy all right


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

missc89 said:


> I think there's a word missing but that just makes me LAUGH!! He's a pure "bread" puppy all right


LOL! whoops haha, the 2 pieces were held together by mayo. I have to make sure to always have a supply of ready made sandwiches on hand in case it rains.

*sandwich *bag*


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Just saw the video *I had missed it somehow and the link wasn't working so I went to youtube and searched for it myself* lol Ryker is just like "hey, hey, HEY, HEY!!!!!!" you're house must be very noisy 

ETA: how did you come up with the name Panzer?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> Just saw the video *I had missed it somehow and the link wasn't working so I went to youtube and searched for it myself* lol Ryker is just like "hey, hey, HEY, HEY!!!!!!" you're house must be very noisy
> 
> ETA: how did you come up with the name Panzer?


Yeah it can get loud, but I've gotten used to it. Ryker can go overboard sometimes and I have to tell him to pipe down already. Panzer is another word for armour in German and it was also used as the names of German tanks in World War II; Panzer I, Panzer II, etc. It was the only name SO and I could agree on.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Yeah it can get loud, but I've gotten used to it. Ryker can go overboard sometimes and I have to tell him to pipe down already. Panzer is another word for armour in German and it was also used as the names of German tanks in World War II; Panzer I, Panzer II, etc. It was the only name SO and I could agree on.


I know how that is, my SO and I are very picky with names I like some and I tell them to him and he'll somehow poke a hole in it and then he tells me a name he likes and I don't like it...It's very hard to find names we both like  I like Panzer it fits him  like he could take on anything


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

OH my goodness.... He's beautiful and I love him and can I just snuggle in bed with him all day? KTHANKS


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> OH my goodness.... He's beautiful and I love him and can I just snuggle in bed with him all day? KTHANKS


Haha only if you don't mind your nose been bitten


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> Haha only if you don't mind your nose been bitten


I wish you lived closer I'm sure that Panzer and Sterling would get in to all sorts of trouble together.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> I had to tape a sandwich over his ears to bring him to potty.


 I'm sorry but the mental image of this is making me laugh so hard right now! Fortunately I'm alone so nobody can see me in tears. I haven't laughed like this in a long time, I guess it was overdue. Thanks!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

missc89 said:


> I wish you lived closer I'm sure that Panzer and Sterling would get in to all sorts of trouble together.


Me too! I don't know anyone else with puppies around here. Hopefully there will be some of his size in puppy class.



Jen2010 said:


> I'm sorry but the mental image of this is making me laugh so hard right now! Fortunately I'm alone so nobody can see me in tears. I haven't laughed like this in a long time, I guess it was overdue. Thanks!


LOL! I had a good laugh too :'D


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a 'pack' now!




<3


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

LOVE the face, even though it looks like he has goal posts on his head.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

So fricking cute. Yep your pack is awesome.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sandakat said:


> LOVE the face, even though it looks like he has goal posts on his head.


Haha it's so I have something to aim for when I'm throwing a ball



luv mi pets said:


> So fricking cute. Yep your pack is awesome.


 Thank you


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> Haha it's so I have something to aim for when I'm throwing a ball


That made me snort/laugh IRL


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

This is a beautiful thing! Nearly perfect heel from tiny puppy with no leash. My jealousy meter is seriously high right now.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

BellaPup said:


> This is a beautiful thing! Nearly perfect heel from tiny puppy with no leash. My jealousy meter is seriously high right now.


Puppies do that naturally. And then they forget all about it once they grow up. Hahaha.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes I haven't done any leash walking with him yet because he stays so close. I know I need to do it so he's not dragging me around when he's 100lbs


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> Yes I haven't done any leash walking with him yet because he stays so close. I know I need to do it so he's not dragging me around when he's 100lbs


If you are lucky he will just continue like this. I can walk Lad like this still at 8months. I put a leash on him because he forgets himself from time to time around other dogs and people, he just gets so excited to greet everyone, but he wants to stay close by and he has good manners in general. Hobs was the same way. Some breeds are better about it, not that you shouldn't still work on it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

What!?

 Congrats! He is adorable!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Remaru said:


> If you are lucky he will just continue like this. I can walk Lad like this still at 8months. I put a leash on him because he forgets himself from time to time around other dogs and people, he just gets so excited to greet everyone, but he wants to stay close by and he has good manners in general. Hobs was the same way. Some breeds are better about it, not that you shouldn't still work on it.


I hope so! I'm sure he will get more adventurous as he gets older though, at least I know he won't be as adventurous as the hounds.



Laurelin said:


> What!?
> 
> Congrats! He is adorable!


 Thanks!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

elrohwen said:


> Puppies do that naturally. And then they forget all about it once they grow up. Hahaha.


Huh - when Bella was that age she was ALL over the place...she barely gave me a second thought....lol


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

BellaPup said:


> Huh - when Bella was that age she was ALL over the place...she barely gave me a second thought....lol


Oh, even Watson had perfect recall and would walk right next to me when he was a baby. Around 7 months he became more independent and was never that great off leash again.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> Oh, even Watson had perfect recall and would walk right next to me when he was a baby. Around 7 months he became more independent and was never that great off leash again.


You want to hear real irony? 

Thud was like that as a baby. At about 7-8 months he lost it and didn't become off leash reliable again until he was like 2-ish. 

Kylie and Molly? Both of them at that age were super independent puppies. They'd freak out if they lost me entirely, they learned a formal recall/come command super early, but they never followed me around (outside or in the house); they had other things to do. AND YET they never, ever stopped being okay off leash and got steadily MORE reliable and wanted to stick closer as they got older.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Awww man! beauceron puppy!!! I hate you so much!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sterling is pretty good at sticking by me and when he does wander I just crouch down and spread my arms and he comes ROARING back to me lol it's adorable. My BF however, he likes to run from him into the street to go meet the other neighbours :/


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Puppies do that naturally. And then they forget all about it once they grow up. Hahaha.





missc89 said:


> Sterling is pretty good at sticking by me and when he does wander I just crouch down and spread my arms and he comes ROARING back to me lol it's adorable. My BF however, he likes to run from him into the street to go meet the other neighbours :/


Sometimes they do, but it depends on the breed, working and herding breeds tend to be owner attached, and although you might need a check line at some point, you usually wont need it forever. I kept Lincoln on leash until he was about 10 months old, then I started walking him off leash, first with a bell on his collar (bought it in the hunting dog section at Academy LOL, one of the nickel plated ones), he still wears it if I have to be doing something where I cant have my eye on him all the time, as long as I can still clearly hear the bell, I'm good LOL.

Of course this was before he decided that putting ALL THE THINGS in his mouth was awesome ... do I am back to watching him haha.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Ahhhh! How did I miss this?!?!? He is gorgeous! Congrats!

On a side note, puppy fever has now been reignited for me.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

HOLY Signature - that is gorgeous. 

I also need more Panzer pictures... because he is WAY too freakin' cute.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

pawsaddict said:


> Ahhhh! How did I miss this?!?!? He is gorgeous! Congrats!
> 
> On a side note, puppy fever has now been reignited for me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> HOLY Signature - that is gorgeous.
> 
> I also need more Panzer pictures... because he is WAY too freakin' cute.


Thanks! Canyx did it for me! She's doing quick sketches for commission for a very reasonable price. She's awesome!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> I have a 'pack' now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a beautiful pack picture.. "for all the work you have put into your group emotionally and physically" couldn't be happier for you for it to pay off...  awesome !!!!!!
,


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

PatriciafromCO said:


> what a beautiful pack picture.. "for all the work you have put into your group emotionally and physically" couldn't be happier for you for it to pay off...  awesome !!!!!!
> ,


Thanks so much  Panzer seems to be the perfect fit!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Whaaaaat? How did I not know about this until now? I saw your signature, and I noticed there wasn't two dogs anymore, but three. 

I'm so happy for you, and I'm honestly kind of freaking out. Congratulations on your newest addition! He so freaking adorable. Those eyes could melt a million hearts.

It saddens me that I'm still Dogless. So many people are getting puppies, and I'm jealous. I don't want to keep waiting.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Whaaaaat? How did I not know about this until now? I saw your signature, and I noticed there wasn't two dogs anymore, but three.
> 
> I'm so happy for you, and I'm honestly kind of freaking out. Congratulations on your newest addition! He so freaking adorable. Those eyes could melt a million hearts.
> 
> It saddens me that I'm still Dogless. So many people are getting puppies, and I'm jealous. I don't want to keep waiting.


Thanks. Waiting is hard especially when you see posts with everyone's puppies! I would probably be jealous if someone got a puppy next week even though I have my own haha. It will be the right time before you know it.


----------

